
Joost Signs Advertising Deal With 31 Major Brands - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/26/joost-signs-advertising-deal-with-31-major-brands/
======
schoudha
Joost is an excellent concept and I'm impressed that they've been able to land
some major deals before launch.

However, as the industry moves towards HD standards - are consumers going to
be satisfied with the solid but still lower quality video that can be
efficiently transmitted on the net?

